# Fragen zur ML240R RGB - Einbau und Lüfter



## Predator2912 (14. November 2019)

*Fragen zur ML240R RGB - Einbau und Lüfter*

Nabend,

hatte zwar meine Frage hier: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ssern-moeglich-und-einbau-von-ml240r-rgb.html schon mit untergebracht und leider danach erst den speziellen Bereich hier gesehen.
Daher stelle ich nun meine Fragen zur ML240R RGB nochmal gezielt hier im passenden Bereich.

Und zwar habe ich für meinen Sohn einen gebrauchten Gaming PC geholt.
Da ich allerdings seit Jahren aus dem Thema "Eigenbau/Hardware" raus bin und auch noch nie eine WaKü
hatte (egal in welcher Form) hätte ich da mal ein paar Fragen.

Ich wollte die Kiste ansich mal Reinigen bzw. vom Staub befreien sowie Wärmeleitpaste etc. erneuern.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die ML240R RGB oben im Gehäuse "Deckel" (Cooler Master H500P) eingebaut wurde und die
beiden Lüfter innen liegen. Ähnlich wie hier zu sehen ist: 
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1010859&d=1538039710
Laut Beschreibung soll das ja Anscheinend so richtig sein nur Frage ich mich gerade
ob es nicht Sinnvoller ist wenn sie außerhalb, also im "Deckel oben" sind????

Ich habe zwar nicht auf die "Luftstrom richtung" geachtet aber entweder ziehen sie kalte Luft durch den Radiator an
und "blasen" dabei Staub usw. ins Gehäuse oder sie ziehen die warme Luft aus dem Inneren durch den Radiator
was wohl keine Kühlverbesserung für die CPU sein dürfte....  Oder sehe ich das Falsch?
Wäre es daher nicht Sinnvoller die Lüfter auf der anderen Seite anzubringen?

Außerdem gibt es hin und wieder Unterschiede bei der Lüftermontage daher die Frage ob so wie hier:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...17_cooler_master_masterliquid_ml240r_argb.jpg dann die richtige Variante zu sehen ist?

Kann/Muss man bei einer AIO Lösung den Radiator vom Staub befreien? und wenn ja, wie?
Absaugen halte ich mal für keine wirklich gute Idee und mit dem "Druckluft" aus der "Baumarktdose" scheint
mir auch nicht die beste Lösung zu sein. Also wie "säubere" ich am besten den Radiator????

Und zum Schluß noch eine brennende Frage die sich gerade während meiner generellen Suche ergeben hat.
Könnte man auf der anderen Seite des Radiators auch noch zwei Lüfter anbringen?
Also so wie laut Anleitung beschrieben, Radiator im Deckel, Schläuche sowie original Lüfter nach innen und
dann zusätzlich noch zwei von Oben?? 

Habe auf irgendeiner Seite mal kurz was dazu gelesen, konnte aber bei Google nichts konkretes dazu finden.
Und selbst wenn das geht, würde das Überhaupt Sinn machen? und die Kühlleistung verbessern?


Freue mich über jeden Hilfe die ich bekommen kann und Bedanke mich vorab schon mal bei allen.




VG


----------



## IICARUS (15. November 2019)

*AW: Fragen zur ML240R RGB - Einbau und Lüfter*

Die Lüfter sind mit Sicherheit so verbaut das sie von innen nach außen durch den Radiator blasen. In diesem Fall hast du recht das die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse genutzt wird. Besonders wenn dann die Grafikkarte ihre Wärme mit ins Gehäuse abgibt geht ein Teil davon oben durch den Radiator durch. In meinem Rechner und auch im Rechner meines Sohne der auch eine Cooler Master AIO hat sind die Lüfter so verbaut das sie oben durch den Radiator nach innen ins Gehäuse durch blasen. Denn so wird die Raumtemperatur genutzt was effektiver ist. 

Die vorderen Lüfter blasen dann rein und hinten durch ein weiteren Lüfter wieder raus.
Das reicht vollkommen aus und alle Temperaturen sind im gutem Bereich. Das Thema ist aber umstritten und einige sind der festen Meinung das warme Luft hoch steigt und oben also raus müsste. Ist in meinen Augen zwar richtig aber immer noch kein Grund wieso man die Lüfter oben immer rausblassend verbauen muss.

Natürlich könntest du noch zwei Lüfter verbauen und Push/Pull betreiben, was aber nicht viel bringt als mehr Geräusche. Der Vorteil ist daher nicht so groß so das es nicht groß lohnt. Aber wenn Push/Pull verbaut wird dann so das der Luftstrom immer in eine Richtung geleitet wird. Gab schon Leute die haben sich die Lüfter so verbaut das auf beiden seiten die Lüfter in den Radiator rein geblasen haben, was falsch wäre.

Du kannst den Radiator aussaugen oder auch mit Druckluft durch blasen, was dir lieber ist und wie er sich besser reinigen lässt. Natürlich muss auch ein Radiator bei einer Wasserkühlung gereinigt sein, da es der Wärmeaustauscher ist. Der Radiator ist bei der Wasserkühlung das Teil was mit Luft gekühlt wird und dort muss von einer Seite Luft einströmen und auf der anderen Seite wieder austreten können.


----------



## Predator2912 (15. November 2019)

*AW: Fragen zur ML240R RGB - Einbau und Lüfter*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sind mit Sicherheit so verbaut das sie von innen nach außen durch den Radiator blasen. In diesem Fall hast du recht das die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse genutzt wird. Besonders wenn dann die Grafikkarte ihre Wärme mit ins Gehäuse abgibt geht ein Teil davon oben durch den Radiator durch. In meinem Rechner und auch im Rechner meines Sohne der auch eine Cooler Master AIO hat sind die Lüfter so verbaut das sie oben durch den Radiator nach innen ins Gehäuse durch blasen. Denn so wird die Raumtemperatur genutzt was effektiver ist.



Naja in dem Fall stellt sich mir aber dann die Frage welche Konstellation sinnvoller ist:

1.- Von unten die Warmeluft durch den Radiator nach Außen blasen?
2.- Von oben durch den Radiator die Warmeluft raussaugen?
3.- Von oben die Raumtemperatur durch den Radiator ins innere blasen?
4.- Von unten die Raumtemperatur durch den Radiator ansaugen?



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die vorderen Lüfter blasen dann rein und hinten durch ein weiteren Lüfter wieder raus.
> Das reicht vollkommen aus und alle Temperaturen sind im gutem Bereich. Das Thema ist aber umstritten und einige sind der festen Meinung das warme Luft hoch steigt und oben also raus müsste. Ist in meinen Augen zwar richtig aber immer noch kein Grund wieso man die Lüfter oben immer rausblassend verbauen muss.



Das warme Luft hoch steigt ist logisch aber ich denke es läßt sich nur sehr schwer feststellen wieviel Wärme das wirklich ausmacht.
Ich komme aber auch nicht um den Gedanken rum was in dem Fall sinnvoller ist? Raus blasen oder Raus saugen?
Abgesehen davon könnte ich in meinem Fall beim Cooler Master H500P den hinteren Lüfter natürlich durch einen "kraftvolleren" Lüfter ersetzen.
Ich hätte aber auch noch die Möglichkeit hinten/oben, also direkt über den hinteren Lüfter und hinter dem Radiator, einen weiteren Lüfter verbauen.
Dürfte dann wohl nen 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter sein um so den "Kamineffekt" nochmals zu steigern. 
Das dürfte doch auch noch was bringen oder??



IICARUS schrieb:


> Natürlich könntest du noch zwei Lüfter verbauen und Push/Pull betreiben, was aber nicht viel bringt als mehr Geräusche. Der Vorteil ist daher nicht so groß so das es nicht groß lohnt. Aber wenn Push/Pull verbaut wird dann so das der Luftstrom immer in eine Richtung geleitet wird. Gab schon Leute die haben sich die Lüfter so verbaut das auf beiden seiten die Lüfter in den Radiator rein geblasen haben, was falsch wäre.



Ich bin zwar echt schon zu lange aus dem Thema raus aber sagt einem nicht schon der gesunde Menschenverstand dass das quasi Selbstmord für die Hardware ist?  Wenn überhaupt, würde ich dann entweder Lüfter nehmen die die gleiche "Leistung" haben oder aber welche die etwas mehr Power haben um "Hitzestau" zu vermeiden. Die warme Luft sollte dann ja "schneller raus als sie rein kommt".....



IICARUS schrieb:


> Du kannst den Radiator aussaugen oder auch mit Druckluft durch blasen, was dir lieber ist und wie er sich besser reinigen lässt. Natürlich muss auch ein Radiator bei einer Wasserkühlung gereinigt sein, da es der Wärmeaustauscher ist. Der Radiator ist bei der Wasserkühlung das Teil was mit Luft gekühlt wird und dort muss von einer Seite Luft einströmen und auf der anderen Seite wieder austreten können.



Hmm Okay,
ich denke in dem Fall werde ich erstmal das Gröbste mit einem Pinsel entfernen und dann den Radiator aus/durchblasen.
Das Aussagen wäre dann wohl höchstens noch im "Notfall" eine Option um eventuelle Staubflocken durch das durchblasen
raus zu bekommen. Ich bin allerdings sehr gespannt was die Maße hier zu meinen Punkten 1-4 sagt.


----------



## IICARUS (15. November 2019)

*AW: Fragen zur ML240R RGB - Einbau und Lüfter*

Meine Radiatoren sauge ich aus und nimm mir zur Not noch ein Pinsel zur Hilfe.
Natürlich vorsichtig vorgehen damit keine Lamellen verbogen werden. Aber mit der Druckluft wäre auch eine gute Option. Ich hatte nur keine Druckluft da, daher habe ich bisher nur den Staubsauger genutzt.

Im Allgemeinem ist durch den Radiator blasen immer besser als saugen, die Kühlleistung wird so immer besser sein. Wie du das ganze am ende verbauen möchtest kannst auch selbst austesten. Denn bei einer AIO ist ein Radiator auch schnell umgebaut und so kannst du selbst schauen was in deinem Fall bessere Temperaturen liefert.

Am ende gibt es kein Falsch, da der Unterschied nie so gravierend ausfallen wird und es eher was ist wenn jemand den letzten Grad besser raus holen möchte. Wie bereits geschrieben bringt Push/Pull  bei einem 30mm Radiatore nicht viel und viel mehr wirst du durch mehr Lüfter den Geräuschpegel erhöhen und wenn nicht alle Lüfter gleich schnell laufen auch den Luftstrom stören. Am ende wirst du es auch in diesem Fall besser selbst austesten müssen und dich entscheiden was besser ist.


----------



## Predator2912 (15. November 2019)

*AW: Fragen zur ML240R RGB - Einbau und Lüfter*



IICARUS schrieb:


> ....Im Allgemeinem ist durch den Radiator blasen immer besser als saugen, die Kühlleistung wird so immer besser sein....
> ....Am ende gibt es kein Falsch, da der Unterschied nie so gravierend ausfallen wird und es eher was ist wenn jemand den letzten Grad besser raus holen möchte.



Alles klar.

Danke für dein Hilfe.
Ich werd mich dann wohl mal am WE ans Reinigen und tetsten machen.


----------

